# Dog vs Person



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Some people I know were discussing whether or not you could get away from a dog attacking you.
(Not including a smaller dog lol like a poodle or something)
A police dog trained to attck or just a dog whos aggressive.
Could you get away from one? ( not asking YOU personally)
Have you heard of someone fighting a dog off them?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, some people can esp. if given a small stick/club.

My ScH decao once said that given an 18" club of his choice he could "take" any trained dog.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OK... WITHOUT A WEAPON....
If your just strolling down the street.
UNARMED lol
I forgot that part!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

This may be urban legend, but I heard the reason for the spiked collars was because if you get your hands around the dog's throat, you can choke it to death.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Nobody is going to outrun one...
out fight maybe, if lucky, especially with a weapon(club).
But not something you can really train for, as it's likely to
get bloody and/or fatal for one or both.

A decoy who has learned to dance with dogs, versus same guy with a bare arm is still apples and oranges, and even he would rather not unless armed, and then would rather not if sane.

people say a lot of things...


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

A dog that was trained to bite, like a PPD, K-9 or SchH dog, probably not. They're trained to grab onto a limb with a full bite, hold on tight, and not let go! 

When I did helper work for SchH, those dogs were strong, and their grips were powerful. I can't imagine being able to get out of that if a dog was locked on and I didn't have a bite sleeve or suit on. Okay, maybe if you went so far as to gouge out the dog's eyes or something, but that's not a scenario I'd want to be in. And even then...some of those dogs were so intense they probably would've held on anyway.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I just watched a video of a police dog taking out a 350 pound man


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think we need to remember that full blown attacks by dogs are really rare. Usually the dog is attached to a leash and person, and though you may be bitten once or twice, usually the person can pull their dog away. 

Generally, dogs that are not leashed to people do not go around attacking strangers. It is uncommon. Even if a dog threatens, it usually has a range where it is protecting and if you move out of its territory it stops. Usually you will see the snarling dog before you get there and can move in a different direction. Being a cyclist, I have heard the dogs toenails chasing me down the road (out in the country) they would chase, some bark, some did not, but they would reach a place on the road and turn back. 

Could I take on a police dog without any weapon, probably not, not if it was already attacking. If it was thinking about it, I think I could be non-threatening and not stare the dog down. In forty years it has not happened. A police dog went after my dog, but never me.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

I believe I could fight for my life and win over a 90 lb. dog.
I don't freak out at the sight of blood (mine or any other) and I've been injured and know pain (though I have not given birth), plus I am strong and able-bodied.

I have a strategy. Depending on where the dog has hold of me, I will grab him by anything I can such as fur, neck, ears, legs and pick him up as high as I can slamming him down as hard as I can, as many times as is necessary. Alternatively, swing him around and break his back on a tree or corner of a wall or building.

The mouth is the lethal part of the dog. I can take the kicking, scratching or whatever because I won't likely die from that. I expect to be injured if attacked. I hope it never comes to the point of having to prove this picture in my mind.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

During my years of evaluating dogs in shelters, I have only seen two that were truly aggressive enough to attack and not just bluff charge. One was a Labrador and the other was some sort of mix of a mix of a mix.

Anyway, it was unbelievable how quickly these dogs could move. There is no way a person could have gotten away, given how quick they were. And once they hit you, I could see them being strong enough to knock someone down.
Sheilah


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh definitely ... just like people can get away from cute little black bears


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

For a human to "win" an encounter with a canine, that human needs to protect their throat/neck, face (eyes mainly) and their core (gut/kidneys etc..). Offering up a sacrifical limb to keep the dogs jaws busy would tip the balance in the favor of the human. If a dog of the stature of a GSD got a neck-hold or face, human probably won't come out alive.

I was hunted by a pack of 4 feral dogs a few years ago while working (surveyor). I had seperated from my crew looking for a distant property corner and the pack stalked me for a short while and finally closed in when I was about 300 yards from my crew. I backed up to a tree, pulled out my machette and swung for the fences. They knew how to hunt in a pack too, one would try and lure me from my tree so the others could sneak in from behind. I was swinging like a windmill and screaming my head off for my crew. Once one of my guys showed up the pack melted back into the woods. Saw thema few more times as we completed the job but when we humans were grouped they only watched from a good distance. I called A/C and told them of the encounter. A/C said that there had been some livestock maulings/killings in the area...spooky stuff.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: L_DanI believe I could fight for my life and win over a 90 lb. dog.
> I don't freak out at the sight of blood (mine or any other) and I've been injured and know pain (though I have not given birth), plus I am strong and able-bodied.
> 
> I have a strategy. Depending on where the dog has hold of me, I will grab him by anything I can such as fur, neck, ears, legs and pick him up as high as I can slamming him down as hard as I can, as many times as is necessary. Alternatively, swing him around and break his back on a tree or corner of a wall or building.
> ...


I do not think you would win in a police dog situation.
Those dogs move very very fast & are trained not to let go.
But mmmm if you think you coud get away from one... ok


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: bremboFor a human to "win" an encounter with a canine, that human needs to protect their throat/neck, face (eyes mainly) and their core (gut/kidneys etc..). Offering up a sacrifical limb to keep the dogs jaws busy would tip the balance in the favor of the human. If a dog of the stature of a GSD got a neck-hold or face, human probably won't come out alive.
> 
> I was hunted by a pack of 4 feral dogs a few years ago while working (surveyor). I had seperated from my crew looking for a distant property corner and the pack stalked me for a short while and finally closed in when I was about 300 yards from my crew. I backed up to a tree, pulled out my machette and swung for the fences. They knew how to hunt in a pack too, one would try and lure me from my tree so the others could sneak in from behind. I was swinging like a windmill and screaming my head off for my crew. Once one of my guys showed up the pack melted back into the woods. Saw thema few more times as we completed the job but when we humans were grouped they only watched from a good distance. I called A/C and told them of the encounter. A/C said that there had been some livestock maulings/killings in the area...spooky stuff.


WOW! Thats SO scary! Glad you made out ok!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is the ONLY article I found where a man kills a dog with his bare hands.
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=4988044


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that a person could very occasionally win an unarmed battle with a dog - BUT he/she would have to be lucky and also have the right mental state - i.e. trained to fight for your life against an unyielding "wild' opponent, perhaps a SEAL or other Special Ops individual. Not many of us ordinary human beings have ever been in that situation and it does have an impact. No Thanks!

Might make a difference what you were fighting for also - i.e. if you were out with your child/wife/etc. and were attacked.


Speaking of that, IF you did have to fight for your life against a dog What breed would you MOST not like to face? GSD, Rottie, big Pit, or a Giant (St Sarnard, mastiff, etc.)? Heck of a choice!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: codmasterI think that a person could very occasionally win an unarmed battle with a dog - BUT he/she would have to be lucky and also have the right mental state - i.e. trained to fight for your life against an unyielding "wild' opponent, perhaps a SEAL or other Special Ops individual. Not many of us ordinary human beings have ever been in that situation and it does have an impact. No Thanks!
> 
> Might make a difference what you were fighting for also - i.e. if you were out with your child/wife/etc. and were attacked.
> 
> ...


A saint bernard mos deff!








It would remind me of Beethoven!!!

I dont think I would win.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Belgians being so quick and agile and I have seen them go for someone, and when an arm comes up they twist in mid air and go for lower down the body, Testicles being a favorite area. And yes my coated Belgians did go after threats, not trained but instinct. Obedience trained I was able to call off, but quite a threat. I have had them stop charging bulls in spring breeding season and a stallion that got loose, also three times human preditors, very fast and can turn on a dime, too scary for people being attacked


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I was told along time ago that if I ever got attacked by a dog to offer up a limb (like said earlier) and if I could manage it, shove my hand or arm or whatever, back into the dogs throat. That it could be enough to make most dogs rethink what they are doing, but it wasnt a *for sure* thing.

But better than 'nuthin.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think this is sort of like a debate about if you could fight off an attacker. I think the majority of people could not. But if you know where your opponents "weak points" then you might have a chance.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Someone I know said to hit them.
Dont they hit with riding crops in bite training?
Or am I mistaken?
Wouldnt hitting the dog pisss it off even more??


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

About pushing your arm back into it's mouth... you're going to the base of it's jaws, I'd say it's got a lot more crushing power there, and a dog attacking pulls, so you'd have to pin it to have any effect of shoving your arm in it's throat. 

This depends on the breed.. If I being attacked by a Kutta Dog:









A kangal dog:









or a Caucasian dog:









In full attack mode, nothing turning it off but death, and I was unarmed, I'd die. 

If it were a shepherd, Mal, working bulldog... 

























I think I'd have a good chance. Get it to grab your arm/leg and pound it's head in. Just keep it AWAY from your face/belly... Size plays a big role.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RSomeone I know said to hit them.
> Dont they hit with riding crops in bite training?
> Or am I mistaken?
> Wouldnt hitting the dog pisss it off even more??


If this was a normal attack, not a dog who's going to fight you to the death, all you have to do is make it realize you are not worth it... A few good, hard punches to it's face/head and some broken facial bones are going to make it realize you are stronger and are going to kill him... If given the chance in a life or death fight with most breeds, maybe not so the ones bred to match, one will turn away and try to flee if the other permits.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

In keeping with the original post, the "win" I expect for myself is "getting away" after the encounter is over.

I have no reason to try and convince anyone here how "macho" I am...that's not the point. I've just thought about what to do in case of an attack having been around many dogs in my life and I WILL do whatever I can to "get away".

I think my life is as much worth fighting for as my granddaughter's. Equally important to me would be you or anyone else I may see being harmed by a dog or bear or cougar.

The dogs used by the police are not trained to kill (by the way).


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I would deff die if I was getting attacked LOL
No chance for survival.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Not many people are going to be able to get off "punches" to a dog to break it's facial bones, especially when the dog's attack is limiting your movement and you are throwing arm/chest punches. If you're standing and can get full power, even then not many people could punch that hard.

Like in fights between humans, even if someone has punched a heavy bag and has good punching technique, that technique doesn't help much when your attacker is right next to you, grabbing you, or moving, etc.

If I were attacked by a dog, I think my strength would be my ability to keep calm. Of course it depends what the dog is doing. I would try to "give" him something to bite, then try to hold still and wait for him to stop. If he's not going to stop, I guess I'd go for a choke of some kind, I'd plan to get into position, then use all my explosive strength to powerfully get him to a place I could hold and/or choke him.

Thankfully, few if any of us will ever have to consider fighting off an attacking dog.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yah I read somewhere to stand still & not make any threatning moves.
But that deff wont help if the dog is on you already....
Maybe give him a shoe or something....

PS love your dogs names.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you would injure yourself more by punching the dog. Your bones are likely to break in your hands, before you break a facial bone on the dog. I think your best bet would be to swing the dog into anything nearby as many times as you can. With the adrenaline pumping, you will be amazed at how much strength you posess. 

I would fight with everything I had, and I would hope I would win. I rarely leave the house without my dog (I'm a paranoid person and prefer the "look" or "intimidation" my dog offers), so as much as I hate to say this, my dog will likely intercede if another dog where charging (at me) and with both of us fighting I would like to think the odds are in our favor (I know it will make things even more messy, but if I'm being attacked, controlling my dog will be the last of my worries). We might leave with a few scars but we will live. I honestly think I would fight harder if my dog where involved. As much as he gets on my nerves, NO ONE messes with my baby, lol. Unless it was a huge LGD, then we both would be screwed, lol.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDluver4lyfeI'm pretty sure you would injure yourself more by punching the dog. Your bones are likely to break in your hands, before you break a facial bone on the dog. I think your best bet would be to swing the dog into anything nearby as many times as you can. With the adrenaline pumping, you will be amazed at how much strength you posess.
> 
> I would fight with everything I had, and I would hope I would win. I rarely leave the house without my dog (I'm a paranoid person and prefer the "look" or "intimidation" my dog offers), so as much as I hate to say this, my dog will likely intercede if another dog where charging (at me) and with both of us fighting I would like to think the odds are in our favor (I know it will make things even more messy, but if I'm being attacked, controlling my dog will be the last of my worries). We might leave with a few scars but we will live. I honestly think I would fight harder if my dog where involved. As much as he gets on my nerves, NO ONE messes with my baby, lol.



HAHA funny you should say that. When I smack my bf in the arm for making a smartass comment Kilo jumps on me, defending my bf!
I hope my dog wouldnt hurt himself if he decided to intervene.

BTW, I like bringing my dog everywhere too.
He a great when GUYS try to come up & hit on me.
Kilo is not to fond of men in our "bubble" or comming up to my car.
Its great to say, "Oh Id love to chat but my dog isnt too fond of men!" 







& its NOT lying! hahahah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was training with some local K9 cops and trainers, they said to get a dog to not attack you, is throw a tennis ball the opposite way. 
Most police k9's are so ball driven, they may just go for it!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI was training with some local K9 cops and trainers, they said to get a dog to not attack you, is throw a tennis ball the opposite way.
> Most police k9's are so ball driven, they may just go for it!!



HEHEH! I believe it!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The bones are the eye socket/snout are fairly weak. My GSD, in her old age and with her decrepit teeth, was able to crush my bulldog's nose. Not outright punching either, I suppose I should have explained. Pounding. Ever watched a UFC match? Those men on the ground are inches apart at any given time, and can pound the heck out of each other by pounding or elbowing. Using the bottom of your fist.

I thought we were talking an all-out fight... Who would come out alive. IF it's a normal dog attack, heck, no contest, any dog savvy person would live through one of those by diffusing the situation, given it was a normal sized dog. 

Just trying to get away without being killed or disfigured. Eh, you're told to go in the fetal position, but I've never done that. I've made the dogs realize I'm not worth it. If any dog comes close enough trying to attack me it's fair game to whatever defense I come up with. Mainly what I've done is lash out with a leg or punch, since many dogs go for the leg first and are fearful in the attack, sneaking up behind you and rushing in when you aren't facing them... I of course try to make friend with any dog before resorting to violent measures, and I've won a few over, I always carry smelly treats and a lead with me. 


I've seen a video where they trow tennis balls to try and distract the dog while it goes for the decoy... It veered off course RIGHT before it go to the decoy for one, but got it right and went for him.. GSDs all seem to be weak for tennis balls.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I dont think I would stand a chance, I'm not even 5 feet tall, and if a trained dog came at me......well I would do the same thing as if I was attacked by a bear, protect my face and throat and curl into a fetal position and pray!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:Speaking of that, IF you did have to fight for your life against a dog What breed would you MOST not like to face? GSD, Rottie, big Pit, or a Giant (St Sarnard, mastiff, etc.)? Heck of a choice!


Most definietly a mastiff. 0_0


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

You can literally kill a human with your bare hands by driving your thumb into the inner corners behind the eyeballs and into the brain. It doesn't take super human strength, just the correct position and most importantly.... the will to do it. I assume that dogs eyes are just as vulnerable as humans. When in doubt, go for the eyes.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLove but I've never done that. I've made the dogs realize I'm not worth it. If any dog comes close enough trying to attack me it's fair game to whatever defense I come up with. Mainly what I've done is lash out with a leg or punch, since many dogs go for the leg first and are fearful in the attack, sneaking up behind you and rushing in when you aren't facing them... I of course try to make friend with any dog before resorting to violent measures, and I've won a few over, I always carry smelly treats and a lead with me.


Where do you live that all these dogs are attacking you?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomYou can literally kill a human with your bare hands by driving your thumb into the inner corners behind the eyeballs and into the brain. It doesn't take super human strength, just the correct position and most importantly.... the will to do it. I assume that dogs eyes are just as vulnerable as humans. When in doubt, go for the eyes.


Thats what I was thinking.
But it would be kind of hard with a dog mauling at your face?
But? Who really knows except a person who got attacked?
mmmm


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> Where do you live that all these dogs are attacking you?


I've grown up in Virginia. When I lived in Richmond there are literally loose dogs around every corner, and most not friendly. There was a rottie mix next door to us who bit every member of my family and me, a chow chow mix who bit my mother and brother and got loose and killed animals frequently, A rott across the road who did the same, there was a yard with a rott and a GSD, and a pit, the GSD and Rott were tied on separate sides and the pit was free running, the GSD got over one day and mauled a lady I was walking with, while we both fought it off. NOW I live in tidewater, an to name of the dogs that have physically attacked me would be a shepherd/chow looking dog who still roams loose on my road, FIVE cocker spaniels lol, a JRT, a stray red chow chow that I cared for until AC was convinced he was abandoned (three months), two australian shepherds, and a lab/pit mix... There are others, not they didn't do much more than rush up and bark.

I think I attract problems to myself because I walk my dogs and myself numerous times a day, for miles. I get to see and experience a ton of bad owners. 

Oddly enough I'm in one piece, no dog has managed to get my face, but I've got plenty of scars on my arms, legs and a few 'stripe' scars on my abdomen. 

I also go out of my way to get dogs off of the street, dangerous or not. I'd rather it be ME hurt than the little kids wandering around (as much as it ticks me off, I have seen kids as young as 4-5 pushing strollers with babies across fairly busy blvds because apparently momma got fed up with having them all day), and that's a perfect target for an aggro dog. And with the horrible people around who knows what could happen to a loose dog. 90% of the dogs I've 'apprehended' were friendly, if shy. Dog think this is evil dog central, just tons of bad owners who think it's just the best to have a nasty dog and let it roam.


----------

